# Co2



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

I made a DIY co2 today can you check the pics is this the way it supposed to come out. Thanks


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

From what I see it looks good.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Yep. That's the way it comes out 

Now sit back and watch everything grow.


----------



## daking (Mar 6, 2008)

you made that reactor/ diffuser? how? out of what?


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

That panda is so darn cute!


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

daking said:


> you made that reactor/ diffuser? how? out of what?


That kind of glass diffuser with ceramic disc would have been bought, not home made


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Katalyst said:


> That panda is so darn cute!


Thanks I just picked up 6 at yorkdale they are sweet funny little guys. Ill move them in sand subtrate once I know thry are ok.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

daking said:


> you made that reactor/ diffuser? how? out of what?


 No I didnt make the diffuser. I picked a couple up from jrs last year.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Becareful, some sand subtrate are also sharp too and can cut the corry's bottom.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Zebrapl3co said:


> Becareful, some sand subtrate are also sharp too and can cut the corry's bottom.


Thanks Ill check that out


----------

